# I'm looking to adopt



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have 4 female hooded fancy rats that are about 6 inches long. I would be willing to adopt more female rats or possibly males(any kind). I live in northern Texas just west of Ft Worth. If you need any rats to be adopted please contact me to see if I can help.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

North Texas Rat Rescue has rats available, you can put in an application with them. 
http://www.northtexasratrescue.com/


----------



## renegaderob18 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you. I will check it out.


----------



## ASkelton (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm in Lawton, Oklahoma, and we had an oops litter....babies should be ready in a few weeks if you're interested


----------

